# Copier dans iBooks un pdf présent dans iCloud



## olof (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

j'ai dans iCloud un fichier pdf. Sur mon iPad (ios11), j'aimerais copier ce fichier dans iBooks, mais je ne trouve pas comment.
J'arrive à l'ouvrir dans iBooks (depuis Fichiers, je presse longtemps sur mon fichier et je choisis Partager et "Ouvrir dans iBooks").
Est-ce possible de le copier dans iBooks ?

Merci !

PS: Ma bibliothèque iBooks n'est pas synchronisée avec iCloud et je ne veux pas le faire (trop lourde).


----------



## lineakd (26 Octobre 2017)

@olof, à l’ouverture de l’app iBooks avec ton fichier. Il suffit d’appuyer sur l’icône en haut à gauche (elle a une forme de carré ouvert avec une flèche vers le haut) puis sélectionner celle qui se nomme « copiers vers iBooks ».


----------



## olof (26 Octobre 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @olof, à l’ouverture de l’app iBooks avec ton fichier. Il suffit d’appuyer sur l’icône en haut à gauche (elle a une forme de carré ouvert avec une flèche vers le haut) puis sélectionner celle qui se nomme « copiers vers iBooks ».


Super, merci @lineakd !


----------

